# M.B



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Muslim Brotherhood Shura Council member Abdel Moneim Abouel Fotouh says he is considering running as an independent in the upcoming presidential elections.

“It is my duty vis-a-vis the youth of the revolution,” he said.

“I would run independently because I would represent Egypt and not the Brotherhood,” he said. “But I will always feel fondly for the group.”

He also vowed to serve all Egyptians, whether Muslims or Christians.


How can this man seperate his membership of MB and the presidency of this country?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Right, so you and I and the guy next door are freaked out that Egypt will become another Afghanistan, with girls forbidden from going to school and bearded guys lining up to blow up the Pyramids and Sphinx because they are symbols of infidel civilisations. Or become another Iran, with enforced veiling of all women and no freedom of speech unless you are speaking the party line, in which case, all freedom to you. We’re afraid that Christians will be persecuted, non-observant Muslims will be ostracised and thieving hands will be cut off (personally I wouldn’t mind it too much if a few thieving hands were cut off; it may stop other grubby hands from reaching into the pot). More importantly even, perhaps you are afraid that if we were to become Afghanistan or Iran, the world will shun us, foreign investors will back off, tourists won’t step into a plane headed towards a booze-free, bikini-free Egypt, and the powers that rule the world will look at us and frown. Seems to me the main reason for this worry is that people are afraid of the MB “taking over the country”, whether that means control of parliament, or worse, fielding (and God forbid, succeeding with) a presidential candidate. I don’t think that’s going to happen and here’s why.

Read the rest of this article ..http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/381475


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Right, so you and I and the guy next door are freaked out that Egypt will become another Afghanistan, with girls forbidden from going to school and bearded guys lining up to blow up the Pyramids and Sphinx because they are symbols of infidel civilisations. Or become another Iran, with enforced veiling of all women and no freedom of speech unless you are speaking the party line, in which case, all freedom to you. We’re afraid that Christians will be persecuted, non-observant Muslims will be ostracised and thieving hands will be cut off (personally I wouldn’t mind it too much if a few thieving hands were cut off; it may stop other grubby hands from reaching into the pot). More importantly even, perhaps you are afraid that if we were to become Afghanistan or Iran, the world will shun us, foreign investors will back off, tourists won’t step into a plane headed towards a booze-free, bikini-free Egypt, and the powers that rule the world will look at us and frown. Seems to me the main reason for this worry is that people are afraid of the MB “taking over the country”, whether that means control of parliament, or worse, fielding (and God forbid, succeeding with) a presidential candidate. I don’t think that’s going to happen and here’s why.
> 
> Read the rest of this article ..| Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt



Wrote a reply but lost it ,
In short, h
This article still scaremongering, the majority want the MB, anybody whose lived in this country 10-20 hrs can see how things are going the rich wearing less the poor more.
Sharm a bubble, these "compounds" alcohol free like open prisons, for foreigners and rich Egyptians, so the majority, can be "persuaded" as was shown in the last vote to vote how the MB want them to.
All this pontificating by the educated minority, won't change a thing,
They will create jobs for the youth, keep young boys and girls under control, and keep the money and the jobs for Egyptians,and stop all this western corruption.
Best thing for Egypt this proud land, 
Balady, balady,balady.:dance::dance:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

This guy is really funny, I’m not sure where he lives but obviously he’s not in Egypt at the moment LOL!

The funniest part was him talking about Salafi idiots!



> a. Those commonly dubbed Salafys are a tiny minority in Egypt, and every rule has its exceptions.
> b. More pertinent to our discussion, none of them has ever expressed any interest in politics.”
> LOL!


A tiny minority LOL!! But there’s a possibility they’re not into politics yes cause they been saying that they’re “against violence” now and wanting to be more “political” and “diplomatic”!!!! If they're saying they prefer politics over violence then they probably aren't into politics :lol:


----------

